# New Gorilla Glass



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thought this was interesting. Didn't know it was made by Corning--I've been to the museum there.

https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/innovations/wp/2016/07/21/your-smartphone-screen-will-soon-be-stronger/

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I did know it was corning but found the brief description of how it's made quite interesting. That's some clever chemistry!


----------



## barryem (Oct 19, 2010)

I suspect Gorilla Glass is a Corning trademark.

I read an interesting article about Gorilla Glass when the first Ipad became available.  It was either the first device with Gorilla Glass or one of the first.  Anyway, it seems Corning developed it 30 or 40 years earlier while working on something else.  It wasn't exactly an accident as I recall, but it wasn't what they were working on either.  anyway they realized they had something new so they did some study to find a good use for it, weren't able to find anything useful to do with it and it just stayed there waiting for a purpose.

I don't recall how it came to be used on Ipads.  I don't even remember if that was described in the article.  But obviously it did and it's become a big product for them.  I always find things like this interesting.

Another article I read a few years earler than that describe the accidental invention by 3M of Sticky Notes, which they saw no commercial purpose for but they began manufacturing them for in-house use and, if I recall correctly, they were simply an in-house tool for something like 20 years before they begain to market them.

The story I'm waiting to hear next is about how something I invented decades ago suddenly became a wildly successful commercial product and money starts pouring in from everywhere.  I'm sure it'll happen any time. 

Barry


----------

